

Ask HN: Startup records local HDTV, offers online DVR. I forget the name? - jeffool

And I completely forgot the name. Sorry to turn to HN for something like this, but for the LIFE of me, my Google-fu is failing.<p>The gist is that you pay them, and they DVR your local over-the-air programming, and let you access it online. The name was very soft-sounding, and not a word. Akin to "Hulu" in that regard.<p>I first found mention of it here, and now I'm blanking. Anyone recall it offhand?
======
mantalk
Bamboom?

~~~
jeffool
YES! THANK YOU!

Seriously, I'd racked my mind trying to get that name. I guess it wasn't quite
as vowel-heavy as I thought... But that was it; thanks a lot mantalk!

------
ddorian43
zediva

~~~
dsl
They are the DVD rental people. I remember seeing the service the original
poster is talking about, but the name escapes me as well.

~~~
jeffool
dsl's right, that wasn't it, but thanks for trying, ddorian43.

